# Just Mowed a Lawn At a Pile of Rubble



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

House burned down, the parts that were still standing were barely standing. Didn't even want to get close to the house. I called and they wanted me to mow it so I did. Had me remove 7 cubes of debris in my way too.
Haha, lot's of land though and I can understand why they want it mowed. Hope I get the debris removal for the house.


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

You got that right, That needs to be removed with a large loader..Too dangerous to be walking on/thru that. Bid accordingly with referance to the hazards/codes ect. Wording is what works here.


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

They want you to mow cuz tall grass can be a fire hazard ; )


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

FAS sent us a winterization on a four plex like that once. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> FAS sent us a winterization on a four plex like that once. :icon_rolleyes:


sooooooooooo did you do it :yes: or did you bid it :yes:


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

68W30 said:


> sooooooooooo did you do it :yes: or did you bid it :yes:


 
ya you would want it too freeze!:thumbup:


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

I got two quality control failures for not sweeping/mopping the floors at a house that was a little worse than that.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

68W30 said:


> sooooooooooo did you do it :yes: or did you bid it :yes:


Couldn't gain access and wouldn't if we could. FAS called with an emergency rush on a friday about 5 p.m. I sent a crew 95 miles one way sat morning for securing, wint, yard, smokes, hazards, etc. Brick two story. The 2nd floor had collapsed into the basement. Fire had gutted everything. Couldn't get anyone on the phone. Ended up with a trip charge from FAS for me and a half days pay out of my pocket for three guys plus fuel, meals, etc. That was years ago when I was stupid enough to act on a phone call only.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Couldn't gain access and wouldn't if we could. FAS called with an emergency rush on a friday about 5 p.m. I sent a crew 95 miles one way sat morning for securing, wint, yard, smokes, hazards, etc. Brick two story. The 2nd floor had collapsed into the basement. Fire had gutted everything. Couldn't get anyone on the phone. Ended up with a trip charge from FAS for me and a half days pay out of my pocket for three guys plus fuel, meals, etc. That was years ago when I was stupid enough to act on a phone call only.


 
I learn along time ago that nothing is an emergency! I alway go to any property before I send someone I`m paying! Some companies still can`t figure this out ,but I`m not sending employees to a property I do not know anything about! I love the message saying I should call from property for damages and approval to fix! My guys will report it to me and I`ll get it approved before it done! I know this it`s the fastest or best way todo things, but it keeps thing simple on my end and I not sending my crew on deadend job!


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Couldn't gain access and wouldn't if we could. FAS called with an emergency rush on a friday about 5 p.m. I sent a crew 95 miles one way sat morning for securing, wint, yard, smokes, hazards, etc. Brick two story. The 2nd floor had collapsed into the basement. Fire had gutted everything. Couldn't get anyone on the phone. Ended up with a trip charge from FAS for me and a half days pay out of my pocket for three guys plus fuel, meals, etc. That was years ago when I was stupid enough to act on a phone call only.


thats why I call the utilities ahead especially when going that far !. At leasty power would have been disconnected and you would have a heads up as to some thing is weird. I think we all have had those properties tho. Did one ina town that was 200 miles away and when on the way hoe FAS calls me with a wint IT WAS AN EMPTY LOY never built on. I pressured tham for a realtors number and the y reluctlantly gave it to me. BLOWS me away when the banks don't know what they own !


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

I had to defend a Chargeback from M,S due to the fact i did not winterize a vacant lot nor would i return to same lot as i had been there once for an initial secure and once for an initial cut so i just sent in over 100 pics from 3 previous trips out


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Got to this one for a lock and wint. Called from site to advise SG that the place was burnt up. They said, "Winterize what you can." I told them - I'm not going inside.

Then they asked - "Can you tarp the roof and board the windows & doors?" I laughed, said - Nope. Silly people.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

One of the most perfect examples of cubicle minded mental midgets you could find. 


Common sense has no bearing on any thing they think or allow to pass their lips.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Hmmmmmmm, some thing seems ODD to me. 


From my days as a VFF I've seen one or two burn outs, and this one looks suspicious to me.

NO insulation visible, NO wall coverings visible, NO collapsed roofing visible, no wiring visible, and the interior is far too clean for a fire. 
The exterior is already landscaped so that makes me think its not new construction.

I don't know, some thing looks strange here. 
Maybe Wannabe can give comment.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks like some partial cleanup.

We had an order to complete a trashout on a burned out structure like that years ago. Very labor intensive, very expensive.


----------

